# Casting a tube with a printed design



## Revs (Aug 22, 2014)

I am interested in printing out a design on my ink jet printer and caring it under acrylic.  Just curious on the best method to do this.  Just glue the image down with something like Tacky Glue or Elmer's Glue.  Let it completely dry and then cast?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## navycop (Aug 22, 2014)

You can print on Avery labels, stick to tube and then cast over it. Or apply to blank and cast over it. You want to get some tube in molds with stoppers..


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 22, 2014)

have you tried a search for "printed labels" on the home page?


----------



## Revs (Aug 22, 2014)

I looked but I guess I was thinking of something else as everything didn't sound right.  lol  That's what happens when I work past 10 PM and try to think before noon.

Thanks again everyone.  I think I know what to do know.


----------

